# Coolant Gurgling and Leaking



## 94 Altima SE (Jun 18, 2004)

When I cut my car off, the coolant in the reservoir begins gurgling (like you are blowing into a fountain drink with a straw). About 30 minutes later it has stopped, but then there is a coolant puddle on the ground (away from the reservoir).

Any ideas. 

Thx in advance.


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

does your car do the bubble thing in the resivoir when the car's running???? that is what mine is doing and it's either a blown head gasket or a stuffed head. (got it booked in to get fixed in about a week).
if it only does it when it is turned off, it sounds like your car is boiling the coolant after shutdown. the coolant in a cars engine will actually get hotter when you turn the car off, as the flow stops when you shut the car off. where does your temp gauge sit when running?????


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

once again guys, dont point to the most expensive things first, please. that scares most people away and doesnt help anyone. sounds to me like its a very simple problem. change out your thermostat. if that doesnt help, (its only a 10 or so dollar part) then you need to check your radiator for hot spots. as a matter of fact, change the thermostat and rad cap first, then look for hot spots. always start simple. troubleshooting is an art, but if youre not good at it, you need a place to start and that is what ive given you.


----------



## DR.ZED (Sep 26, 2004)

I had an issue like this after racing my 94 Camaro Z28 on a road course (I'm an instructor at a racing school...).

Replace your rad cap before you do anything. (CHEAP!)

Report back.


----------



## 94 Altima SE (Jun 18, 2004)

yesterday on the way home, temp gauge peaked. I had lost a good amount of coolant but was not "dry". Will report back soon...


----------



## 94 Altima SE (Jun 18, 2004)

After topping off the coolant, still gurgling...so I changed the radiator cap. No change. Changed the thermostat, No more gurgling.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats good to hear.  see why we start simple?


----------



## cactusfarmer (Nov 8, 2003)

AsleepAltima said:


> change out your thermostat. if that doesnt help, (its only a 10 or so dollar part) then you need to check your radiator for hot spots. as a matter of fact, change the thermostat and rad cap first, then look for hot spots. always start simple. troubleshooting is an art, but if youre not good at it, you need a place to start and that is what ive given you.


I have 97 Sentra with a 1.6 and according the to FSM if the lower radiator hose is getting warm, then that means the thermostat is working. Is that pretty solid info, or could the thermostat still be defective even if the bottom hose is heating up -- which of course means thermostat surgery.


----------

